# Where to buy puzzles.



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok well I live in Crystal River and I don't know any place that sells puzzles like different then 3x3x3, magic, and 4x4x4 and revolution and those things.
Can someone tell me a PUZZLE in a store in Crystal River?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Your PC.

That's not a puzzle in a store though, but you can get puzzles there. (Of course, you need int0rwebz)


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Your PC.



Did I ask that no please stop trying to bother me.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 20, 2009)

Where is crystal river?



> Can someone tell me a PUZZLE *in a* store in Crystal River?


EDIT: if its a puzzle store i'm sure that it will have a twisty puzzle *IN IT*


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 20, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Can someone tell me a PUZZLE in a store in Crystal River?


No.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 20, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> Where is crystal river?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need a puzzle store I am thinking of kmarts toys section as a puzzle store lol


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 20, 2009)

> I need a puzzle store I am thinking of kmarts toys section as a puzzle store lol



Well sounds like you already know a puzzle store (toy section), why you asking us?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 20, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> > I need a puzzle store I am thinking of kmarts toys section as a puzzle store lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well sounds like you already know a puzzle store (toy section), why you asking us?



Because it only has 4x4x4 3x3x3 and magic.
I see people on youtube getting stuff from cool toy store they specificlly the name of stores.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ah i see. i think the only way your gonna find one is by looking around or google. i'd do it for you but then you wouldn't learn anything


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 20, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > > I need a puzzle store I am thinking of kmarts toys section as a puzzle store lol
> ...



Why don't you ask the people on youtube?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 20, 2009)

> Why don't you ask the people on youtube?


They aren't as friendly.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 20, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Ok well I live in Crystal River and I don't know any place that sells puzzles like different then 3x3x3, magic, and 4x4x4 and revolution and those things.



must...resist..facepalm....



Rubik's Exer said:


> Ok So I went to my local mall here in crystal river and I was shopping for school and I decided to go to the toy section and they had Rubik's magic 4x4x4 3x3x3 rubiks revolution and keychain cubes.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 20, 2009)

Off Topic: almost 1000 Sarah!!


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok well I live in Crystal River and I don't know any place that sells puzzles like *different then 3x3x3, magic, and 4x4x4 and revolution and those things.*
> ...


I think he means a store with other puzzles

EDIT: You might want to do some searching on the internet to find one as previously mentioned.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 20, 2009)

i'm watching this thread...


@Rubik's Exer
There usually aren't any stores to buy anything locally, especially in the middle of nowhere florida. Most stores only carry the puzzles you have seen and nothing else. If you want puzzles, its going to take going on the internet to get them, or extensive searching on your own.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 20, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> There usually aren't any stores to buy anything locally, especially in the middle of nowhere florida. Most stores only carry the puzzles you have seen and nothing else. If you want puzzles, its going to take going on the internet to get them, or extensive searching on your own.



Or relatives that dont know what to do with them. Holidays too, ask for them


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 20, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> i'm watching this thread...
> 
> 
> @Rubik's Exer
> There usually aren't any stores to buy anything locally, especially in the middle of nowhere florida. Most stores only carry the puzzles you have seen and nothing else. If you want puzzles, its going to take going on the internet to get them, or extensive searching on your own.



Ok thanks. My mom doesn't really trust only stores.

edit jokerman my B-day is in like 2 weeks.
I am hoping to get what I asked for,

5-7 v cube 4x4x4 mefferts.
2x2x2 eastsheen and 5 mini diangshengs


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 20, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> 5-7 v cube 4x4x4 mefferts.
> 2x2x2 eastsheen and 5 mini diangshengs


Hope you get what you ask for


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 20, 2009)

goodluck!


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope you get what you want =).


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 20, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > i'm watching this thread...
> ...



thats quite the wishlist there!


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 21, 2009)

Go move to beijing, and you'll have all the puzzle stores you want locally.


----------

